# HELP WITH KIDDING PROBLEM/question?!?!



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

Im new here, and i need help
:help: I have a doe who is about 3 this is her first time kiddding, 4-5 days ago she started producing milk and had a slight discharge with some blood in it, she also had the goo string. She is really sunkin in, hasnt made much milk, (her mom didnt either her first kidding dont know if that matters we didnt even she was pregant until we saw the baby.) she has been getting lazy doesnt want to eat much only drinks a little, and she wants to be alone only to come out for a few minutes to see whats goin on then goes back to her house. Within in the last two days the baby has dropped i was able to feel it on her side now i can only feel it under her belly by her udder. she still has blood discharge when she pees and sometimes when she lays down, will her baby be soon, is there anything to do to help her, or will she wait until the middle of the ice/snow storm we have rolling in tommorrow night... :shrug: I gave her some mollases and corn syrup tonight to help keep her energy up its getting colder 60f yesterday 18f tonight great huh?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you have an actual due date on her? It sounds like shes getting close. The Does code of honor states that she must do her kidding in the worst possible time and place. We are waiting on one ourselves and its blizzard conditions right now. Our doe has been leaking a clear/whitish goo for a month now. It changes to amber colored, blood streaked, back to clear, clear/whitish, amber etc... Her udder is not that big, think big grapefruit size. Hopefully she will go soon but she may wait until April. Is the goo string a fat ropey looking string or is it thin and drippy?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First off welcome.. :wave: 
It may be soon... :greengrin: 
do you know her due date? Usually they start filing there milk in there udder 1 month prior to kidding.... but some wait until the last minute...or don't have much at kidding..
Is her barrel big? from veiwing her from behind? 
can you get pics?
she may have multiple kids inside and she doesn't have much room for food and water....
the kids are also pushing on her bladder ...that is why she leaks....

have you taken her temp?


----------



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

It was long not thick but not thin, i not sure how to describe it her momma never did any of this (i kinda liked it that way) :greengrin: her udders arent really big but her mom had two kiddings and she never produced alot of milk until the kids were here. from the top she looks starved where her sides sunk in, she doesnt like to be touched by her tail so i cant get a good feel on her ligs. but the baby has dropped, within the last 2 days, how long after the kid drops before she has it...will the mollasses help her with energy if she doesnt want to eat? she did this to us after she first started discharge, we put up then we out to check on her she looked at me like umm can you let me out what i do now, then i went out today a day later and shes laying around not doin much of anything. today it looked like she was having contractions but it was time to eat so she got up and...forgot...to have the baby...? :shrug:


----------



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

its raining and dark out right now i might be able to get a pic, if not will take some tomorrow and try to post them, i dont have a date she and billy met august, september somewhere in there


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if it was August she should have been due in December - January. If it was September that the deed was done it would be January -February. She is ready to go any day now.

the bloody discharge has me a bit concerned but if she isn't showing signs of pain or discomfort besides ready to be done with pregnancy then I would wait it out a couple more days. But I would have a vet on stand by just in case she has difficulties.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with stacey....

and she does sound close.... :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

She sounds like she still has a few days to go. I honestly don't know about the Molasses water so others will have to advise on that. I think you are in the same situation as we are. We don't have an ACTUAL due date on ours either, just a guesstimation on when to expect things.


----------



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

the pics arent that great she was ready for bed, ill try tomorrow...
its not only raining its sleeting, and the weather man just annonced....
ya ready...
5-10inches of snow by mon :doh:
i want snow but not with her like this but if she will have the baby ahhh then LET IT SNOW!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds to me that she is getting restless and close to delivery.

What breed is she?

Pics would definately help

Do you have a temp on her?

Molassas water is great - is she eating at all?


----------



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

Shes a Nigerian Dwarf.

I dont have a temp on her will try to get one tomorrow. What is the range for goat temp, i have so many pages in my favorties and i dont remember, this is the most imformed ive been THANKS GUYS!! :grouphug: 

She picks at her food alittle. she is drinking,


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Fiascofarms has a great kidding ppage thats really worth reading
http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm

Just scroll down to breeding does and start reading from there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

normal temp 101.5-104


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is she doing? To me it sounds like she will be going any day. I would watch her and offer her some calcium in t he form of tums if you have them, or crush up some calcium pills if you have them and let her eat what she wants.

Keep a eye on her and make sure that she is drinking. I would bet that she is waiting for this storm to come then you will have beautiful babies on the ground.

Look at kelebek post about the baby. She made a great looking sweater for her baby out of a sock. Something you might want to do if it is going to be that cold.

Keep us posted on the progress.

OH By the way WELCOME GLAD YOU FOUND US. :wave:


----------



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: HELP WITH KIDDING PROBLEM/question?!?!/ BAD NEWS UPDATE pg1*

Horrbile update:
My dad went out to feed eveyone about 7am and she was fine, I got up at about 9 and went out and she was gone, her body was cold, I checked for baby movement but with no luck no heartbeat either, :tears: . I lost both momma and baby, her mommas gonna miss her where ever she was momma was and vicaversa, her momma stayed by her side, though out this whole thing, I will miss her as i only had three girls and 1 boy, i could even tell you who was hollerin by the sould of the maaaa. Her momma had 2 kiddings with out even a sign, just go out and you see something little run by, but not her.
:tears: :sigh:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. We all know how hard it is to lose a goatie friend or two. Its tough. :hug: to you. And again sorry this happened. Cathy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow thats crazy, I never would have imagined! I am so sorry :hug: :tears:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh this is tragic, so sorry for your loss.  :hug:


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

I am so sorry!! I just went through this, too. We are here for you!! :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss :grouphug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I sure wish we could of helped you more. :hug: She is in Greener pastures and happy. Again I am so sorry.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh hun, I am so sorry that you lost them :hug: 

I wish that there was more that we could have done. It really makes me wonder what happened.

love on momma, give her some molassas water. She will grieve for a couple days. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry, sounds like there was something else going on with your little doe besides an impending birth. :hug: 
:hug: Her momma is going to grieve as well, lots of attention and lovin's will do you both alot of good.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhh.... :sigh: I am sooooo sorry!!!! :? :hug: :hug: :hug: that's all I can think of to say... i am so sorry for your loss.

Angie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I just realized you are in NJ! wow so am I.

Do you have any others expecting? how are they doing? Again I am sorry for the loss of the doe, so heart breaking, I wish I could give you a hug - I so know how it feels. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry .............that is so horrible and my heart goes out to you......  :hug:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry about the delays in reponsin but the hours i work and then my computer goes crazy when i finaly do get on. No other girls showing signs of being pregant but i am keepin a watchful eye over everyone! :shades: 

Thanks everyone for your responses and this wonder site. Your support was/is great. :sun: 

I check your posts every chance i get to learn from you and see how everyone is doing, the baby pics are just delightful and so CUTE.  

Thanks at least i now have somewhere to turn when im lost for answers.
I work at a vets office so they help me out but they dont specizalize in goats, so if possible does anyone kno of a vet in south jersey that is great with goats. THANKS :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

South Jersey -- where? I live in Atco

I just got a goat vet referal from a client of mine. Havent called her yet but I hear she is knowlegeable.

email me [email protected]


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome to the site! And im so sorry for your loss. I didnt even see this post until now. It sounds like a case of hypocalcemia. One of the biggest things is they stop eating. And with the blood in the dicharge i would of guessed that you had at least one dead baby in there. 
Again im so sorry you lost her. Hugs to you and her mom. I hope your next kiddings go better.
beth


----------



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

stacy i emailed you...subject goatspot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes I know, I responded - did you not get my reply?


----------



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

well they are suppost to be Nigerians but lookin at bred pics im kinding thinkin pygmy, they are silver/white/black, the buck is black with little bits of white on his face, but if i search both names on google almost the same pics come up so im not sure so right now they are Nigerians! :wink: The first one i got was from my sisterinlaw who bought it as Nigerian, she had two the boy got kidney stones and they put him down. Then i got the doe, then we got a billy at auction, he was a faintin goat. then they had a buck. then the doe had 2 girls we got rid of the daddy buck. Then the first born started getting a destructive mode we got rid of him. So we had the momma and the two little does. We went to an auction and they had the cutest little boy he has scars from a horn removal (my oldest doe had it done before i got her no scars) but he is adorable, and so SWEET. I dont have a big farm i just have those guys as pets. The one doe was the one i lost this week.

The vet you emailed me yesum i got em...i use for my horse my brother once asked her about goats she said she didnt do them, but that was about 7 years ago so maybe she now does them. dunno...hum... :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

7 years is a long time...I will let you know if I use her or not.

Looking for any new goats? i know a lady with a mini goat and two kids available now. 

When you mention auction did you take them to Harkers? that place gives me the creeps


----------



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

NO!!! they went to private goat breeders around here. I have a few things from there like chix, ducks. 
No, I dont want any more right now(my dad mainly) :wink: 

Thanks for your help with the goats/vets. :wave:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh ok.

What auctions did you go to and purchase your goats?


----------

